
How Condo Flippers are making a killing in Toronto - ramoq
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/toronto/condo-flipping-toronto-hot-housing-market/article34908345
======
ramoq
One the most neat-flowing articles I've read.

------
pseingatl
One word: Miami.

